# Barista Express OPV replacement



## Lawn (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can get a new OPV from? Even if it's a none oem part.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's probably a standard part that fits Ulka pumps directly. Pass one where to find it but if one looks the same it's is very likely to be the same.

It's possible to fit a metal one. Look on home barista but on the Breville dual boiler. It should be possible to use the same idea.

When looking for info on Sage machines it is usually a good idea to search Breville which ever one it is.  Sage buyers tend to be a bit lame when it comes to machine parts changes etc. Not so all Breville buyers.


----------

